# Notes/Highlights don't show up in "Your Notes and Highlights"



## suttroper (Nov 21, 2015)

The notes and highlights I made in the last book I read on my kindle paperwhite do not appear when I try to retrieve them at read.amazon.com/notebook. It's worked just fine for 30+ former books but not this one. Can someone help me out?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

One way this could happen is if the Paperwhite has not synced since you created the notes. 

If it is a Personal Document, then you will not find any notes in /notebook. You can still export them if you have a Fire, or use Kindle for iOS or Android.

Note that you can export from Amazon books directly from the Kindle, they will be sent to your Amazon email address as an attachment.


----------



## suttroper (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand your response. As I mentioned in my post I have read, highlighted and made notes in 30+ ebooks on my Kindle Paperwhite and later found all of those highlights and notes at _read.amazon.com/notebook_ without doing a thing! This did NOT happen with the last ebook I finished, and I don't understand why.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

If the book you finished was not from Amazon, its notes and highlights will not be found at read.amazon.com/notebook.

If the book was from Amazon, download the book (if it is no longer on device), verify that notes and highlights are there, maybe create a new note (so it will float to top of list, which is sorted by ‘recent’), then check /notebook again. Should be there...


----------

